# Call of Duty: Ghosts



## Timewasmoney1 (May 1, 2013)

Teaser just came out and from my understanding its going to run on Activisions to engine to keep up with EA

Forbes Artical (Contains the new BF4 gameplay video also)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/johngaudiosi/2013/05/01/call-of-duty-ghosts-goes-to-war-against-battlefield-4-as-activision-and-electronic-arts-shoot-for-next-gen/

CoD Ghost trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQEbPn36m1c


----------



## TheSnake (May 11, 2013)

supposedly this ones engine is completely dif, at the end of the day, your still going to clear a corner and miss the camper laying in the bush with xray goggles on. hahaha.


----------



## rastadr (May 14, 2013)

looks interesting


----------



## KushXOJ (May 14, 2013)

TheSnake said:


> supposedly this ones engine is completely dif, at the end of the day, your still going to clear a corner and miss the camper laying in the bush with xray goggles on. hahaha.


And a target finder smh


----------



## ShazMo09 (May 16, 2013)

Four Words...."Fuck Call Of Duty...In The Bum"...Wait, 7 words...


----------



## Constiello (May 19, 2013)

Modern Warfare 1 was groundbreaking'ly fun for the series.

World at War introduced a good campaign story/zombie start but lacked an overall completed feeling

Modern Warfare 2 gave the community what they want, the polished game on all aspects and could have finished the story there...

Black Ops was smart to use the cold war this time around, preventing repetition of WWII (though there are trace elements in game) a genius way to hold off the fanbase for a year + Zombies

Modern Warfare 3 pushed it too far, at this point IMO its the same god damn shit from every game just different objectives and characters. I swear even the textures look near same as previous games, just new effects are toyed with

Black Ops 2 wtf good multiplayer though. I didnt even give a fuck about the campaign nor zombies this time around

Call of Duty Ghosts. they use a new game engine in hopes of once again attaining that refreshed feel for the community so that people will purchase.

IMO if they spaced on developing the games by 2 years instead of one year, the series would be far superior than what it is today


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 19, 2013)

I stopped buying after Modern Warfare 3. The campaign mode was cool enough but the multiplayer was goddamn infuriating...if you didn't have an automatic weapon you'd might as well stay home. Didn't wanna risk $60 any more.

I feel like the series peaked at Modern Warfare 2 and Black Ops 1 for the two companies. But it's not like Activision/Infinity Ward will derail the gravy train & stop making em. It's like Anchorman 2 or The Hangover 3, all they need to do is show up.


----------



## Constiello (May 19, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> The Hangover 3


 Glad someone else said it


----------



## GOD HERE (May 19, 2013)

COD is garbage. I'll take BF anyday.


----------



## Big Trees (May 20, 2013)

Bf has everything cod has and more. Conquest is the shit


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 20, 2013)

i wished they updated world at war (best call of duty to me) instead of coming up with all these new ones every year that just don't even come close to it.


----------



## MC.DT (Jun 21, 2013)

I have been pretty down on the series for a while now but I figured I'd give this one a try. Pre-ordered for PS4 today and got my poster and DLC code  I'm excited for how they are adding to the dogs aspect. Hopefully it is polished and not just a marketing ploy.


----------



## TigerClock (Jun 24, 2013)

just going to put this here.


----------



## MC.DT (Jun 25, 2013)

Also if anyone is interested I can't use my DLC code because I don't have black ops 2. You get a Ghosts skin for something but It is only good for the ps3 version. If you would like the code I am giving it away. Message me for it.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 26, 2013)

Seriously...CoD is good for an hour or 2 of just chaos gaming. I really believe there is fuck all skill involved. I played BO2 on the free weekend, first time playing and I killed it...Anyone can play that shit. I would love to see all the CoD players try play a full round of 64 man conquest, play the objective and come out ontop...Or have a go at Counter Strike...Those games actually need you to be on your toes and actually think about your next move. Not just run around spraying! The reason it sells so well is anyone can pick it up, play it and pwn some nOObs and be uber 1ee7 bro, lol


----------



## M1dAmber (Jun 26, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> Seriously...CoD is good for an hour or 2 of just chaos gaming. I really believe there is fuck all skill involved. I played BO2 on the free weekend, first time playing and I killed it...Anyone can play that shit. I would love to see all the CoD players try play a full round of 64 man conquest, play the objective and come out ontop...Or have a go at Counter Strike...Those games actually need you to be on your toes and actually think about your next move. Not just run around spraying! The reason it sells so well is anyone can pick it up, play it and pwn some nOObs and be uber 1ee7 bro, lol


You hit the nail on the head. LOL!


----------



## rizzlaking (Aug 5, 2013)

zombiesssss i love it for that


----------

